# How long it will take to get a job for a .net developer in Sydney



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I am a .net developer having around 9 years of experience and currently staying in Sydney with PR. I have started applying for jobs via job sites. Can someone please give me a rough idea on an average how long it will take to land a job as a .net programmer?


----------



## GoingDownUnder (Jan 9, 2010)

Souvik Das said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a .net developer having around 9 years of experience and currently staying in Sydney with PR. I have started applying for jobs via job sites. Can someone please give me a rough idea on an average how long it will take to land a job as a .net programmer?


On average , people says it tak 2-3 months.


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Souvik Das said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a .net developer having around 9 years of experience and currently staying in Sydney with PR. I have started applying for jobs via job sites. Can someone please give me a rough idea on an average how long it will take to land a job as a .net programmer?


Hi me too in sydney moved couple of days back applied in almost all the sites but responses.how abt you
. i am sharepoint developer with 3.5 yrs exp and 3 yrs .Net exp


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

k82 said:


> Hi me too in sydney moved couple of days back applied in almost all the sites but responses.how abt you
> . i am sharepoint developer with 3.5 yrs exp and 3 yrs .Net exp


Same here. No interview calls received yet. But in seek.com.au I am seeing 2700+ jobs. Wondering what is going on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Souvik Das said:


> Same here. No interview calls received yet. But in seek.com.au I am seeing 2700+ jobs. Wondering what is going on :fingerscrossed:


I enquired a couple of jobs they said that my profile is not short listed i cant understand whats the problem is .because my skills set matched exactly with their requirement when i asked my roommate(IT guy) he said may be* lack of local exp *
atleast what i observed in 2 days is Hays,hudson,Michael page 95% of them are fake job postings .


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

k82 said:


> I enquired a couple of jobs they said that my profile is not short listed i cant understand whats the problem is .because my skills set matched exactly with their requirement when i asked my roommate(IT guy) he said may be* lack of local exp *
> atleast what i observed in 2 days is Hays,hudson,Michael page 95% of them are fake job postings .


The same case with me as well..

Doesn't really know where am I lagging behind


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

anianitha said:


> The same case with me as well..
> 
> Doesn't really know where am I lagging behind


whats your technology.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

k82 said:


> whats your technology.



.Net


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

anianitha said:


> .Net


So r u searching from october . lots of .Net people are around i guess resume also needs to be formated in aussie style i guess .i started looking for jobs from past 10 days .r u doing any part time job (me planning to start by this month end if nothing works out.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

k82 said:


> So r u searching from october . lots of .Net people are around i guess resume also needs to be formated in aussie style i guess .i started looking for jobs from past 10 days .r u doing any part time job (me planning to start by this month end if nothing works out.


I have started looking from november.I have formatted the resume in aussie style as well...still no luck..I'm not working any where currently..


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

anianitha said:


> I have started looking from november.I have formatted the resume in aussie style as well...still no luck..I'm not working any where currently..


Ok are u getting calls at least from consultants for the first week i never got calls from consultants .the catch here is to tweak the resume w.r.t requirement (not with all of them) after doing so started to get atleast consultant calls .try like tht.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

k82 said:


> Ok are u getting calls at least from consultants for the first week i never got calls from consultants .the catch here is to tweak the resume w.r.t requirement (not with all of them) after doing so started to get atleast consultant calls .try like tht.


I'm getting calls right from the begining...but not converting to interviews...


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

anianitha said:


> I'm getting calls right from the begining...but not converting to interviews...


Ohh.In that case they are just looking for local ozz experience . 
lets see how it goes for all of us who came here . I did my masters in aussie in 2007 . have to see if tht matters anything to them in my case.All the best


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

k82 said:


> Ohh.In that case they are just looking for local ozz experience .
> lets see how it goes for all of us who came here . I did my masters in aussie in 2007 had some will see if tht matters in my case.All the best


Ya they are looking for local experience.....

then u are out of crowd as u have done ur masters here

All the best for u too....

Please do refer me in case u have landed with any job ...


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

anianitha said:


> Ya they are looking for local experience.....
> 
> then u are out of crowd as u have done ur masters here
> 
> ...


I don't think so even if that matters much when ever consultancies say ozz exp i say i hve done masters 4 yrs usa exp .they say "thts fine we hve to check with client once". yeah sure i would definitely like to help u if i am in a position to .
will update if i come across anything interesting..


----------



## ptomy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm person with Java EE background and landed a week back and hunting for jobs.

How's your job hunting going on ? Did you managed to get a job ?

My experience is largely similar to yours. Hoping something will turn up. 


Also, any of you guys did any casual jobs while you were searching?


Regards


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

ptomy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm person with Java EE background and landed a week back and hunting for jobs.
> 
> ...


No luck yet .......

I have not joined in an casual job...

By the way how did you find the market for Java here


----------



## ptomy (Mar 1, 2014)

anianitha said:


> No luck yet .......
> 
> I have not joined in an casual job...
> 
> By the way how did you find the market for Java here




From whatever I have seen in the short time frame, there are many opportunities in .Net or other front end tech like HTML5, JQuery/Angular.js on seek, gumtree etc, but not many on Java. Whatever little, after submitting resume and cover letters etc, it is not going anywhere.

I think, it is going to be long and painful hunt.

Regards,


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

I spoke to a few of my friends in Australia who successfully got a job. They said that when you apply for a job, You must call up the recruiter on the phone number mentioned on the Job listing and give a brief intro and why you think you are eligible for the role. Also tell them about your PR status.

I can't personally tell anything at the moment as I am few steps away from my Visa. 

All the best.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Souvik Das said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a .net developer having around 9 years of experience and currently staying in Sydney with PR. I have started applying for jobs via job sites. Can someone please give me a rough idea on an average how long it will take to land a job as a .net programmer?


Hi 

Hope you have got a good job. Could you please share the experience like how long it took. 


I am also a .NET developer with around 8 years experience , planning to move to sydeny by next yesr


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> I spoke to a few of my friends in Australia who successfully got a job. They said that when you apply for a job, You must call up the recruiter on the phone number mentioned on the Job listing and give a brief intro and why you think you are eligible for the role. Also tell them about your PR status.
> 
> I can't personally tell anything at the moment as I am few steps away from my Visa.
> 
> All the best.


Wish you all the best for new life in Sydeny. Please share your job search experience later


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

anianitha said:


> I'm getting calls right from the begining...but not converting to interviews...


How long it take for you to find a right job. Please share experience.

I am also into .NEt, hope your experience iwll help me.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> How long it take for you to find a right job. Please share experience.
> 
> I am also into .NEt, hope your experience iwll help me.


Fulltime developer positions are rare nowdays. most of the companies are offering contractual positions which can last from 3-12 months. they hire for project to project basis only and for support and long term development they prefer outsourcing.


----------



## Suhan (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey did u find a job in .net


----------



## samkingwood (Sep 16, 2015)

Did you get the job, more details pls for the benefit of others in this group


----------



## santzz123 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am planning to move to Australia how is the job market for .Net developers in Australia. How long does it take to get a job in .NET


----------

